# Bentley's shopping spree (pics)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is Bentley's first purchase today. It's just like Ky's, well almost 
In a little while I will add more pics of his other purchases. Going to have to take away his credit card if he doesn't get a grip on this shopping thing


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

cute!! i love it!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> cute!! i love it!


Thanks, we always say he's an Akita wannabe LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Love it!!! Freeze the plastic in a ziploc of water. So he has to lick all the ice away.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Slight delay in the next pic. We're "negotiating" the wearing of the doggles LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Slight delay in the next pic. We're "negotiating" the wearing of the doggles LOL


Hahahahahaahahaha. Omg. I think we need video of the negotiations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OK here's the Doggles and hat. This pic cost me 2 carrots and a slice of apple LOL
The hat pic didn't turn out very well, he tried to get me for some green peppers too but I refused so this is what he have today


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is so stylish!!!! I love the combo together. When he is out on the town, you should have a knit scarf loosely wrapped around his neck with a tail laying/trailing down his chest. He will be either a motorcycle man or the snoopy version of the red baron. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The doggles are too cute.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

He does better with the doggles than Banker does. No amount of treats are working. He needs to wear them on the waverunners.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> The doggles are too cute.


Thanks, he hates the hat but doesn't seem to mind the doggles. I'm hoping the lil princess won't mind walking in the rain when he's wearing them


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is the Fonz!! Ehhhhh. Don't touch the hair!! Lol!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

These are so cute Joyce. Thanks for the smiles. Have you ever tried holding an umbrella over his head? How about an umbrella hat if the doggles don't help?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> These are so cute Joyce. Thanks for the smiles. Have you ever tried holding an umbrella over his head? How about an umbrella hat if the doggles don't help?


Ummm no. Even I have my limits. If Doggles and a hat aren't enough protection for the lil princess from the nasty rain then he'll just have to grow a thumb and hold his own stinkin umbrella!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

You crack me up


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Brave said:


> He is the Fonz!! Ehhhhh. Don't touch the hair!! Lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think he looks more like James Dean. You need to get him a biker jacket and a motorcycle with a sidecar so he can ride in style like this golden.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> I think he looks more like James Dean. You need to get him a biker jacket and a motorcycle with a sidecar so he can ride in style like this golden.
> 
> View attachment 170825


But the wind would muss his doo


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think when Ky comes home I'll buy her a hat like this in pink. Does leather go with pearls??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yo Bentley, Toby here.... You need to hit your Mom up for your own scooter dude! 










Then you and I can hit the road-- Road Trip! Wild Dogs!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yo Bentley, Toby here.... You need to hit your Mom up for your own scooter dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had logged off to get ready for bed and had to log back on to say that is TOO funny.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG--Joyce, I love all of Bentley's new items! The hat and the doggles especially crack me up! Just a word of warning--when we gave Fozzie peppers we paid for it with our noses...:yuck:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yo Bentley, Toby here.... You need to hit your Mom up for your own scooter dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute!!! But I am *not *showing that pic to princess Bentley!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Too cute!!! But I am *not *showing that pic to princess Bentley!


Well Toby is a Diva Dog!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> OMG--Joyce, I love all of Bentley's new items! The hat and the doggles especially crack me up! Just a word of warning--when we gave Fozzie peppers we paid for it with our noses...:yuck:


Thanks, Bentley does fine with peppers. Now asparagus is another story..it's been banned from the house! :yuck:


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Aw he is so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Adorable. Bentley rocks that look


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is SOOO cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! Phoebe and I are going to have to have some very serious retail therapy sessions!
Doggles! never knew there was such a thing!
What FUN!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

njoyqd said:


> Oh my! Phoebe and I are going to have to have some very serious retail therapy sessions!
> Doggles! never knew there was such a thing!
> What FUN!


Oh yes, you need some retail therapy! Not only do they sell Doggles but you can also buy different color lenses for them. I'm going to get a couple more colors for Bentley's 

Doggles Online


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

hahahaha! the doggles made me laugh out loud. Love the look on Bentleys face.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> hahahaha! the doggles made me laugh out loud. Love the look on Bentleys face.


If you notice the pic of him wearing the doggles and the hat, look at his mouth, he has a huge slice of apple in there. I swear he was tapping his foot waiting for me to take the picture, as soon as I did he chewed the apple


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

hahaha now that you've mentioned I see the apple! It makes it look like he is saying "cheeeeeese" with chubby cheeks! what a cutie


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Oh yes, you need some retail therapy! Not only do they sell Doggles but you can also buy different color lenses for them. I'm going to get a couple more colors for Bentley's
> 
> Doggles Online


Oh boy, am I in trouble now!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok.... now Bentley is official the GRF diva!

But a darn cute (not so) little one


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

O my god I'm in love with Bentley. He looks so naughty and cute, the perfect mix for a golden child. Bentley and Bear would get on so well and cause trouble wherever they went. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a wonderful time Bentley had!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny again Joyce Thanks so much for the morning laugh!I needed it more than I want to say .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> OK here's the Doggles and hat. This pic cost me 2 carrots and a slice of apple LOL
> The hat pic didn't turn out very well, he tried to get me for some green peppers too but I refused so this is what he have today


Joyce, where did you get the doggles--I'll have to make sure I get some for our next pup... I did look back and saw the apple in his mouth--too funny!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think he needs a leather jacket,in black.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG the Doggles look GREAT on Bentley! Very stylish!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the new look Bentley!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bently is a fashion plate! I bought doggles for Sadie...cost me ten bucks, and everytime I put them on her, she would lay down and not move a muscle..so I got one silly picture of her wearing them, had a good laugh, and in the junk draw they went..my wife quipped" was it worth 10 bucks?"...I think so!


----------



## CallaLilly (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the doggles!


----------

